# Émonda SL 5 Disc VS SL6 & SL6 Pro



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

Emonda SL 6 Disc Pro = 
56 - 7.86 kg / 17.32 lbs

Emonda SL6 Disc = 56 - 8.18 kg / 18.04 lbs

Émonda SL 5 Disc = 
56 - 8.99 kg / 19.82 lbs

bike specs here
https://www.trekbikes.com/gb/en_GB/...ormance-road-bikes/émonda/émonda-sl/c/B211-2/

wheelset on 6 Pro = ~1600g

Other than the wheels (can't believe the SL5s wheels are +2.2kg) Ultegra Vs 105 is small grams there is very little difference in the weights ..... any idea is these claimed weights are correct??? and how ???


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

We just went through this for a purchase, and I think the only difference between the two SL6 Emonda versions is the wheel-set and tires. 

We didn't look closely at the SL5. But you are right; that does seem a lot. I was surprised they all have aluminum bars and stem, rather than carbon. Maybe there are cheaper, heavier versions of all that kind of stuff on the 5.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

There are differences in the weight of some of the components used if you go to the Trek site and break the bike down, even the carbo frame itself. I bought the SL6 Pro back in December after reaching the stage of “paralysis though analysis.” I thought the wheels were worth the $. If you can ride both the SL5 and SL6 I would definitely do so and decide from there. Good Luck!


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

Bob Wade said:


> I bought the SL6 Pro


Congratulations. How do you like it? Are the wheels worth it? (I figure either get those or eventually replace with third-party wheels that will cost at least $1200).


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Grog McCog said:


> Congratulations. How do you like it? Are the wheels worth it? (I figure either get those or eventually replace with third-party wheels that will cost at least $1200).


Love the bike! Much better bike than I am a cyclist. Got mine for $3600. I think the carbon wheels are great for $750 extra, would not have bought if it was the rim brake version. Just my thoughts, for the package I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

That's a good price, too. We decided to go for the Di2 version. (My kid is getting pretty heavily into training now, and I've been very happy with Di2, so I helped him out with the upgrade. Hence the "we". Hopefully I get to ride it too, someday.)


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Grog McCog said:


> That's a good price, too. We decided to go for the Di2 version. (My kid is getting pretty heavily into training now, and I've been very happy with Di2, so I helped him out with the upgrade. Hence the "we". Hopefully I get to ride it too, someday.)


Enjoy! Hopefully, you can ride it sometime!😀


----------

